

A plea to Miscrosoft developers in charge of the real-time clock driver (2001) - gnosis
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/mswish/ut-rtc.html

======
gnosis
Cached version: [http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk.nyud.net/~mgk25/mswish/ut-
rtc.html](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk.nyud.net/~mgk25/mswish/ut-rtc.html)

------
psgbg
Great article. Thanks for the reading.

